# Home Sleep Study-a bit of conflicting



## tba123 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have seen a bit of conflicting info regarding how to bill home sleep studies.  My physician bills globally for this service, meaning we give the device to the patient/hook up, etc., and read the study.  We are billing G0399 POS 12, however I seen quite a few places that we should bill G0399 on the date the patient is hooked up -THEN- bill 95806-26 POS 11 for the date the provider reads the study.  Is this correct?  I had assumed billing G0399 with no mods would signify to the carrier that we are global billing.  

Please help!

Thanks, 
Anna Sanders


----------



## valleycoder (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello -

Did you ever receive an answer to this?


----------

